# Oxalic Vapor Treatment



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice. Not huge dropsbut seems to me something had to be done otherwise the colony wouldlikely have issues with varroa this spring/summer.

Jean-Marc


----------



## vermin06 (Apr 18, 2015)

You'll have to let us know how the next treatment goes! Any pics of your KTB? I'm looking to try one this upcoming season.


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

My second treatment levels before traveling were: 50, 28, 13, and 12. The last day I checked was December 23rd. I then treated with OV and then left for vacation. We arrived home yesterday and I checked my sticky board this morning. 

My total 9 day mite count (Treated December 23 and checked January 1st) for my last treatment was 69. I wasn't here to do dailies.

My data as follows:

Treatment 1 - Six day total count: 115 (19 per day average)

Treatment 2 - Four day total count: 103 (>25 per day average)

Treatment 3 - Nine day total count: 69 (>7 per day)

I know I'm not comparing apples to apples as my days between treatments are not the same. But I have seen a drop in mite count. Now to see what my dailies are without treatment.


----------



## Rebaxte (Dec 20, 2014)

Where do you get your OA? I got a vaporizer for Xmas and need the to get some. Is the OA on Amazon the same stuff?


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

I purchased mine at Ace Hardware. It goes by Savogran Wood Bleach. You can also order OA from Brushy Mountain.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Rebaxte said:


> Where do you get your OA? I got a vaporizer for Xmas and need the to get some. Is the OA on Amazon the same stuff?


It is, just look at the purity... Someone had two pound packs for $8 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

I paid $10 for 1lb of Savogran @ Sherwin Williams. 2lbs here for $8


http://www.amazon.com/Oxalic-Acid-99-bag-C2H2O4/dp/B015X6E3JO


----------



## rv10flyer (Feb 25, 2015)

To give you some more numbers. I treat with OAV to stay close to 1% threshold(1 mite in 300 bee sugar shake). My last treatment was 3 weeks ago and most of mine were dropping 1-3 mites within 24 hrs of treatment. Two dropped 12-15. Mine were close to your numbers after my first treatment on Aug 1.


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

OAV Treatment again on January 18. Drop rates as follows: Day 1 - 13, Day 2 - 17, Day 3 - 20, Day 4 - 10, Day 5 - 8, Day 6&7 combined - 15, Day 8 - 8.

This is Kenyan Top Bar and the queen has been laying all winter. Hive inspection Sunday showed 9 bars with capped brood 2 bars with larvae an eggs. Healthy patterns. I know OAV does not kill the mites under the brood caps. Have yet to do a sugar shake. I live in Oakland, CA. Day time temps are upper 50's - low 60's this week.


----------



## rv10flyer (Feb 25, 2015)

Thomassen said:


> OAV Treatment again on January 18. Drop rates as follows: Day 1 - 13, Day 2 - 17, Day 3 - 20, Day 4 - 10, Day 5 - 8, Day 6&7 combined - 15, Day 8 - 8.
> 
> This is Kenyan Top Bar and the queen has been laying all winter. Hive infection Sunday showed 9 bars with capped brood 2 bars with larvae an eggs. Healthy patterns. I know OAV does not kill the mites under the brood caps. Have yet to do a sugar shake. I live in Oakland, CA. Day time temps are upper 50's - low 60's this week.


I'd treat again every 5 days two more times, wait two weeks and do mite test. 3 or less in 300 bees.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sc-bee said:


> It is, just look at the purity... Someone had two pound packs for $8 a couple weeks ago.


Savogran is 99.7% pure......... a greater purity than the 97% advertised by Brushy Mountain...but it does not have the "appropriate" label on it as Brushy's does...


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

My Savogran was $10 for 1lb---only place I could find it was Sherwin Williams. Last container they had and no intention to order any.


----------

